# Everybody OK?



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm sure we have some members in the storm damaged areas. I know Robert is in Cleburne. Just thought I'd check to see if everyone is OK?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice of you to ask! We're fine near White Rock Lake, and I spoke with Tex Guy (Bill and Drinda) this morning. They are OK in Joshua, some trees down in their neighborhood but nothing too serious.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Robert on facebook said he is doing ok no damage just a scared cat, have a friend in grand prairie say it was just rain and light storms.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Good to hear. Drinda and Robert were the ones that came to mind when I was watching the reports last night.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I texted Phil aka Bristlenosedude and he is without power and on generator but ok; said it was way too close. I also was in touch with Robert who was in Keene at parents


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

glad you got in touch with Bill and Drinda, Michael...thank you as they were on my mind


----------



## ChrisChamblee (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm in Arlington by the stadiums and all we got was hard rain and winds. Not too mich damage from what I saw.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

I was playing Halo when the power went off due to a nearby lightning strike...now my xbox is busted. :Cry:


----------

